# Model club photo's



## Crunch (Feb 4, 2009)

Some of you might know I've only just got back into models since I was a young'n. On my travels, I've found a great hobby shop that's pretty local. Just going in there the first time, the owner came up, introduced himself and really took a genuine effort to get to know me. Needless to say, i've been in there whenever I can, even if it's just for a chat, and I've since seen him extend this same hospitality to everyone...

At the end of every month, they have a casual get together.. A model 'club' if you will. Where many get together and chat, and also bring their models in to show them off and get hints and tips from each other.

I'm going to use this thread to showcase the models that come in each month, as some of them are very VERY good.

(Plug: Gosford Hobbies - Central Coast Hobby Specialists ) --> Mods, remove if inappropriate!

First up is a diorama of a 1/72 RAAF Herc in Iraq. the guy that did it hasn't done a model since he was young, and used spray packs for the paint! I can't wait to see what he does with an airbrush!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 4, 2009)

Fantastic Herc!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 4, 2009)

RAAF Beaut,Sweet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2009)

Very Nice!8)


----------



## Crunch (Feb 4, 2009)

Couple more before I go to bed.

Very neat little Patrol Boat.


























8)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2009)

Excellent Herc! Nice PT boat too.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 4, 2009)

Love the Herc dio! Excellent


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2009)

Some nice stuff Crunch, and a good idea to show them - looking forward to more mate.


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful Herc 8) That PBR is the Tamiya 1/35 model, is it not? I have looked longingly at that kit in Tamiya catalogues since I was a nipper, my people painting skills ( or lack thereof!) would let it down though.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2009)

With all here.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2009)

Patrol boat looks good!


----------



## Crunch (Feb 5, 2009)

First up this time 'round.. A couple for Heinz..

LX SLR Torana in drag (Holden Torana - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for the non-aussies)











(They're the only pics I got, the builder was leaving as i arrived!)

And a US Half track...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice models, thanks mate.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 5, 2009)

The weathering on the half track is really well done!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2009)

8)


----------



## Crunch (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad you're enjoying them!



This was very tidy, and built by a 12 year old! Really nice kid too.











(Sorry about the focus!)










I really liked this one too, a bit of a different twist on a tank dio.





















The only thing I wish, is that I had more time to spend on each model, really get photos that do the models justice. I might just rock up at the shop on a Sunday morning and raid the display cabinet


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice, I like that last one.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice stuff again Crunch. That 12 year old will go a long way!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow on the ship, and that tank is ridiculous! I've seen it before but it always makes me laugh haha.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice stuff. The 12 year old has done an excellent job on the ship!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2009)

Real nice....The 12 year old has done a great job!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

He should become a member here! Outstanding work indeed!


----------



## Crunch (Feb 7, 2009)

I've told a couple of guys about the forum... We need a flyer or something that we can print off and give out.......


----------



## Crunch (Feb 7, 2009)

Bit of a mixed bag this time. 

First up is a mech soldier that was modified a bit to make it a futuristic possibility of what might be? Either way, it was pretty cool, and something a little different.

















Then there's probably my favourite dio I've seen to date, only one photo though, there wasn't much I could do with the camera on this one.






And a HMS medic, Falkland War era, very nicely done.





And this last one is actually a mural that was airbrushed onto a T-shirt. there's a guy in the club that makes models professionally, for museums and commissions. He gives private airbrushing lessons and model lessons and this was the homework he set for one of the guys. he was absolutely wrapped in what he achieved, and rightly so. It was his first time airbrushing anything.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Great stuff Crunch!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2009)

Agree, great stuff again mate. I liked the diorama of the Anti-Tank team, but I wouldn't like to be the gunner, or the loader - soon as that Panzerfaust is fired, the back-blast would hit that girder and wham! Burnt legs on the gunner, no face on the loader!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 7, 2009)

That anti-tank team is excellent!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2009)

Agreed!! top stuff....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent shots mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent stuff, liking the Panzershrek(faust?) diorama.


----------



## muller (Feb 8, 2009)

Some lovely stuff at these meets!  I wish there was something similar near me. There's an ipms meet every month in Bray just outside Dublin, but it'd be a 3 hour drive for me.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 9, 2009)

Cool models!


----------

